# Rukis’s Red Lantern



## JuniperW (Jul 13, 2020)

I just read the Kindle edition of Legacy: Dawn by Rukis, and I have to say that it’s a phenomenal story with some excellent illustrations.
I’m also aware the author created a comic set in the same universe called Red Lantern. Although, I can’t seem to find any digital editions being sold anywhere. 
Does anyone know if it's been made officially available in EBook format?


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 13, 2020)

FurPlanet - Furry Books and Comics

It was linked on her FA profile. I hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## JuniperW (Jul 13, 2020)

Update: Found out it uploaded in its entirety on her FA page and website....oops. I wasn't aware that it was a webcomic.


----------

